# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] الهيئه العامه لسوق المال

## amr emam

عن الهيئة 

الهيئة العامة لسوق المال هى جهة الرقابة المسئولة عن تنظيم سوق الأوراق المالية في مصر. وتتضمن المهام الرئيسية للهيئة حماية المستثمرين وتشجيع قيام أسواق أولية وثانوية للأوراق المالية تتسم بالكفاءة والتنظيم ويحكمها تشريع متكامل. 


مهام الهيئة 



الزام الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية والشركات المصدرة بتطبيق التشريعات الحاكمة لسوق رأس المال واهمها قانون سوق رأس المال رقم 95/1992 ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له، وقانون الايداع والقيد المركزي رقم 93/2000 ولائحته التنفيذية، وقواعد قيد واستمرار قيد وشطب الأوراق المالية ببورصتي القاهرة والاسكندرية. 

* اعتماد نشرات الاكتتاب للإصدارات الجديدة من الأوراق المالية

* مراجعة مذكرات المعلومات للطرح الخاص من الأوراق المالية

* منح التراخيص لشركات الوساطة في الأوراق المالية

* حماية حقوق الأقلية من المساهمين

* تطبيق متطلبات الإفصاح طبقاً لمعايير المحاسبة المصرية المبنية على معايير المحاسبة الدولية

*الرقابة على الأسواق لتحقيق نزاهة وشفافية التداول في الأوراق المالية وكشف الغش والتحايل. وتشمل اعمال الرقابة متابعة إفصاح الشركات المدرجة بالبورصة ومراقبة تداول الاوراق المالية والتفتيش على شركات الوساطة في الاوراق المالية

*دعم نمو وتطور سوق المال في مصر ويشمل ذلك تشجيع ادخال ادوات مالية وآليات تداول جديدة وتطبيق التكنولوجيا المتطورة وزيادة وعي المستثمرين



الأهداف الرئيسية للهيئة 

حماية المستثمرين من المخاطر غير التجارية

تنظيم وتطوير سوق رأس المال والحفاظ على نزاهته 

تطبيق مبادئ العدالة و الشفافية



تطور الهيئة 

تعتبر البورصة المصرية التي أنشئت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين من أقدم البورصات في العالم. وكانت أيضا من أنشط البورصات في العالم حتى الستينات عندما أثرت قرارات التأميم على تداول الأسهم والسندات وتسببت في سكون حركة البورصة وعادت البورصة للظهور مرة أخرى مع برنامج إعادة الهيكلة الاقتصادية في العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين.
وتأسست الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بموجب القرار الجمهوري رقم 520 عام 1979 ولكنها لم تتول كامل مهامها إلا بحلول التسعينات مع صدور قانون سوق رأس المال رقم 95 لسنة 1992 ولائحته التنفيذية، وخلال تلك الفترة كان دورها الأساسي هو تدعيم إحياء سوق المال بمصر عن طريق توجيه مؤسسات السوق وتوعية المستثمرين المحتملين وتعزيز البنية الأساسية القانونية والتنظيمية والتشغيلية. وفى الوقت ذاته ساعد برنامج إعادة الهيكلة الاقتصادية، وبخاصة برنامج خصخصة الشركات المملوكة للدولة، على تصعيد نمو السوق. ونتيجة لهذه الجهود زاد رأس المال السوقي من 5 مليار جنيه مصري عام 1990 إلى 456.2 مليار جنيه مصري بنهاية عام2005. 

خطط المستقبل

تواصل الهيئة العامة لسوق المال جهودها في تدعيم وتطوير بنية أساسية قوية والحد من المخاطر غير التجارية التي يواجهها المستثمرين وزيادة ثقتهم في سوق الأوراق المالية. وتتضمن اولويات عمل الهيئة في المرحلة المقبلة ثلاثة برامج رئيسية: 

1. برنامج الإصلاح المؤسسي Capacity Building Program ورفع كفاءة الأداء الرقابي للهيئة وتطوير الإطار اللائحي. 

2. برنامج دعم وتطوير شركات الوساطة المالية Intermediaries Support Program. 

3. برنامج تطوير هيكل سوق رأس المال وتعميقه Capital Market Infrastructure Development Program  

حقائق و انجازات 

الإنجازات الرئيسية لإحياء سوق المال  
  1992 صدور قانون سوق رأس المال 95/ 1992 

1993 صدور اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون سوق رأس المال رقم 95/1992 
1995 تنفيذ أول نظام إلكترونى للتداول بالبورصة 
1996 إنشاء شركة مصر للمقاصة والتسوية والحفظ المركزى وتطبيق أول نظام آلي مركزي للمقاصة والتسوية 
1997 تنفيذ نظام الإيداع المركزى، وضمان اتمام التسوية فى ثالث يوم عمل بعد تاريخ التداول 
1999 تأسيس شركات لتصنيف السندات التى تصدرها الشركات 
2000 - بدء عمل صندوق ضمان التسوية
- صدور قانون الإيداع والقيد المركزى للأوراق المالية (93/2000)

- استحداث نشاط المتعاملين الرئيسيين في السندات الحكومية 
2001 - بدء نظام تداول إلكترونى جديد بالبورصة
- إنشاء نظام لضمان حصول المستثمرين الأجانب على مستحقاتهم خلال أربعه أيام من تاريخ التسوية
- إصدار اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الإيداع والقيد المركزي للأوراق المالية رقم 93/2000 
- إدخال نظام التأمين على الأخطاء والمسئولية المهنية لوسطاء الأوراق المالية 
2002 - إصدار قواعد القيد الجديدة الخاصة بقيد الأوراق المالية بالبورصة 
- إصدار القواعد الجديدة للشراء بالهامش 
2003 - إصدار قواعد غسل الأموال في الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية. 
- تطبيق الكود الدولي الموحد للأوراق المالية على التداول بسوق رأس المال. 
- الاشتراك في الندوة الدولية لحوكمة الشركات بفرنسا – نوفمبر 2003. 
- تطوير نظام التسوية بالنسبة للشركات النشطة المرفوع عنها الحدود السعرية إلى يومين عمل بعد التداول 
2004 - إضافة باب جديد عن التوريق لقانون سوق رأس المال. 
- تم رفع اسم مصر من قائمة الدول غير المتعاونة في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال في فبراير 2004. 
- البدء في تنفيذ الخطة الاستراتيجية للهيئة (2004-2008)
- تطوير نظام المقاصة والتسوية بالنسبة للسندات إلى يوم بعد التداول مع تفعيل نظام المتعاملون الرئيسيون. 
- إصدار قواعد العضوية ببورصتي الأوراق المالية بالقاهرة والإسكندرية. 
- احتفال الهيئة العامة لسوق المال باليوبيل الفضي بمناسبة مرور 25 عاماً على إنشائها في فبراير 2004 (كتيب اليوبيل الفضي للهيئة 2004) . 
2005 - إصدار قواعد بيع وشراء الاوراق المالية في ذات الجلسة Day Trading
- اصدار القواعد الجديدة للشراء الهامشي وبيع الاوراق المالية المقترضة 
- اصدار ميثاق شرف المهنة للعاملين في مجال الاوراق المالية 
- تفعيل صندوق حماية المستثمرين من المخاطر غير التجارية 
- الموافقة على اول اصدار لسندات توريق الحقوق المالية
- عودة النشاط الى برنامج ادارة اصول الدولة 
2006 - تطوير الهيكل التنظيمي للهيئة وفقا لافضل الممارسات الدولية وبدء برنامج البناء المؤسسي
- انتقال الهيئة الى مقرها الجديد بالقرية الذكية
- إصدار القواعد الجديدة لعضوية شركات الوساطة والشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية ببورصة الأوراق المالية
-اصدار لوائح منع التلاعب في الأسعار واستغلال المعلومات الداخلية.
- إصدار المتطلبات الجديدة لتأسيس وترخيص شركات الوساطة في الأوراق المالية .
- إصدار قواعد نظام تداول الأوراق المالية من خلال شبكة المعلومات الدولية On-Line Trading .
- وضع منظومة تأهيل وترخيص الأفراد العاملين في الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية.
- تعديل معايير المحاسبة المصرية وفقا للمعايير الدوليةIFRS التي سوف تحل محل المعايير المطبقة حاليا
- بدء اضخم برنامج لنشر الوعي الاستثماري وثقافة التعامل بالبورصة وتشمل:



حملة اعلانية في قنوات الاذاعة والتليفزيون

انشاء مركز توعية المستثمر المصري CMA Call Center

انشاء الموقع الالكتروني الجديد للهيئة

انشاء موقع الكتروني متخصص في رفع الوعي الاستثماري "ركن توعية المستثمر المصري"




أهداف و خطط استراتيجية 

ملامح الخطة الخمسية للهيئة 2004 - 2008  
الرؤية المستقبلية للهيئة CMA Vision 

تسعى الهيئة الى تطوير وتنمية سوق المال المصري ليصبح أكثر كفاءة وقدرة تنافسية لجذب وتوجيه المدخرات المحلية والأجنبية للاستثمار في مصر، وذلك من خلال تطبيق المعايير والممارسات الدولية المطبقة بأسواق المال المتقدمة والصاعدة، وبحيث يصبح سوق المال المصري رائدا علي المستوي الإقليمي بين أسواق دول الشرق الأوسط والدول العربية، كما تسعي الهيئة لتحسين أدائها ورفع قدراتها وكفاءتها الرقابية وفقا لأفضل المعايير والممارسات الدولية من خلال تطوير التشريعات والقواعد ونظم العمل الداخلية بالهيئة بما يحقق الفاعلية والكفاءة في أداء دورها الرقابي، وبما ييسر ويشجع المستثمرين والمتعاملين في أسواق المال علي إنجاز تعاملاتهم بأمان وكفاءة وأقل تكلفة. 
رسالة الهيئة CMA Strategic Mission 
"حماية المستثمرين وتطوير سوق رأس المال والحفاظ على نزاهته، والحد من مخاطر السوق، وتطبيق مبادئ العدالة والشفافية"  
القيم والمبادئ Values 

في سبيل تحقيق الهيئة لرسالتها وأهدافها الإستراتيجية، هناك العديد من القيم والمبادئ التي تتعهد الهيئة والعاملون بها بالتمسك بها والالتزام بتطبيقها

o النزاهة Integrity

يحرص موظفو الهيئة العامة لسوق المال على الالتزام بالمبادئ والمعايير الأخلاقية المؤهلة لاكتساب ثقة المتعاملين مع الهيئة ودعمها فيما تقدمه الهيئة من خدمات ووظائف رقابية. 

o العدالة Fairness

يتضمن دور الهيئة الرقابة على سوق المال وإلزام أطراف السوق بتطبيق التشريعات والقواعد المنظمة له، وتلتزم الهيئة بالتعامل مع أطراف السوق بعدالة فيما يتعلق بتطبيق التشريعات والقواعد والتعامل معهم بكل الاحترام والجدية والاهتمام. 

o المسئولية Accountability

إن موظفي الهيئة العامة لسوق المال يقدرون حجم المسئولية الملقاة على عواتقهم لتحقيق رسالة وأهداف الهيئة، ويعتبرون أنفسهم مسئولون أمام جمهور المستثمرين عن تحقيق هذه الرسالة وتلك الأهداف.

o الكفاءة Resourcefulness & Efficiency
يلتزم كافة موظفي الهيئة العامة لسوق المال بتكثيف جهودهم لتحديد وتقييم المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها سوق الأوراق المالية و جمهور المستثمرين وغيرهم من المشاركين في السوق، ولذا يعمل موظفي الهيئة على إيجاد الطرق والأساليب المستحدثة لقيام الهيئة برسالتها لحماية المستثمرين وتطوير سوق المال وتحقيق أهدافها بأعلى درجة ممكنة من الكفاءة.

o العمل الجماعي Teamwork

تدرك الهيئة العامة لسوق المال أن نجاحها في تأدية مهامها كجهة الرقابة على سوق المال المصري يتطلب فريق عمل متعاون يتعهد بأداء مهام الهيئة بأعلى مستويات الثقة والعمل الجاد والتعاون والتواصل. ويلتزم العاملون بالهيئة بهذه المبادئ مع بذل أقصى الجهد لرفع كفاءة الأداء كفريق عمل متكامل وليس إدارات أو أقسام منفصلة. كما يتم التنسيق الفعال مع أطراف السوق والجهات والمنظمات الحكومية ذات العلاقة بسوق المال داخل مصر وخارجها في سبيل تحقيق ذلك.

o الالتزام بأداء العمل بأفضل الأساليب Commitment to Excellence

إن الهيئة تطلب من كافة موظفيها والعاملين بها الالتزام بأعلى معايير النزاهة والجدية وكفاءة الأداء والولاء في العمل، واعتبار أن ذلك هو اقل ما يمكن تقديمه لجمهور المستثمرين في سوق الأوراق المالية في مصر وكافة الأطراف المتعاملة مع الهيئة.

o الشفافية Transparency 

تلتزم الهيئة بنهج أسلوب متميز في التعامل مع أطراف السوق يعتمد على الشفافية فيما يتعلق بكل ما يجوز قانونا الإفصاح عنه باعتباره احد حقوقهم في المعرفة، ولضمان كسب ثقة هذه الأطراف في أداء الهيئة وتعاونهم معها. وتتوقع الهيئة ذات مستوى الشفافية من تلك الأطراف. 
الأهداف الاستراتيجية العامة Strategic Goals 



التطوير المستمر للبرامج الرقابية.

تنظيم وتوفير أدوات التمويل متوسط وطويل الأجل.

تشجيع ودعم برامج تنمية الوعي الاستثماري.

التطوير المستمر لنظم العمل الداخلي بالهيئة بما يواكب تطورات السوق.

التطوير الفعال والمستمر للبنية الأساسية لهيكل سوق رأس المال.


الأهداف الفرعية Strategic Objectives 
1. التطوير المستمر للبرامج الرقابية
زيادة فاعلية برامج الرقابة بالهيئة عن طريق تطوير التشريعات والقواعد الحاكمة لسوق المال وربطها بالتشريعات الاقتصادية الأخرى.

تطوير برامج الرقابة والتفتيش على المؤسسات العاملة بالسوق.

تطوير برامج التحريات والرقابة على سوق التداول.



تطوير الإجراءات الرقابية على عمليات الإفصاح للشركات الخاضعة للرقابة.

تطوير قواعد وإجراءات جديدة للرقابة والتفتيش على المؤسسات ذاتية التنظيم. 

2.تنظيم وتوفبر أدوات التمويل متوسط وطويل الأجل


تقييم أسواق الدين العالمية لتطوير سوق منظم للدين في مصر. 

تنظيم نشاط التوريق ليكون ضمن أنشطة الشركات العاملة في مجال الأوراق المالية. 

إنشاء وحدة بالهيئة للترخيص ولمتابعة إصدارات أدوات الدين. 

تشجيع نشاط إعداد ونشر مؤشرات عن أدوات الدين. 

3.تشجيع ودعم برامج تنمية الوعي الاستثماري


تصميم برنامج قومي لتنمية الوعي الاستثماري بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات العلاقة والمنظمات ذاتية التنظيم.

تطوير وإعداد برامج تدريب خاصة للعاملين بالصحافة ورجال الإعلام والقضاء بالتعاون مع المنظمات ذاتية التنظيم.

المشاركة في إعداد النشرات والمطبوعات المتخصصة للمستثمرين والمصدرين والمؤسسات المالية بالتعاون مع المؤسسات ذاتية التنظيم.

عقد ورش العمل أو الندوات ثلاث مرات سنويا لتغطية الموضوعات التي تهم أعضاء المجتمع المالي (العلاقات مع المستثمرين/ حوكمة الشركات/ التوريق/ الشراء بالهامش/ إصدار السندات)

4.التطوير المستمر لنظم العمل الداخلي بالهيئة بما يواكب تطورات السوق


تطوير الهيكل التنظيمي والإداري للهيئة.

استكمال خطة ميكنة أنشطة و قواعد البيانات.

تطوير وإصدار أدلة العمل الداخلية للعاملين بالهيئة وأدلة العمل للمتعاملين مع الهيئة.

توفير وتجهيز مبنى مستقل للهيئة.

تحديد الاحتياجات التدريبية للعاملين بالهيئة وتدريبهم محليا وخارجيا.

استكمال إعداد الدراسة الخاصة بإنشاء المركز المالي الدولي المصري بالتعاون مع وزارة التجارة الخارجية. 

5.التطوير الفعال والمستمر للبنية الأساسية لهيكل سوق رأس المال


التنسيق مع وزارة التجارة الخارجية لإنشاء مركز المديرين لتدريب مديري الشركات على قواعد حوكمة الشركات.

تطوير القواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بتنظيم سوق الاوراق المالية غير المقيدة OTC.

إعداد دراسة للأدوات المالية الجديدة التي يمكن تقديمها من خلال السوق المصري وتتفق مع احتياجات المستثمر المحلي والأجنبي.

إعداد دراسة لتطوير البنية الأساسية اللازمة لإدخال الأدوات المالية الجديدة إلى السوق المصري (المؤسسات – أسواق – مقاصة – تشريعات). 


وسوف نستعرض الفقره القادمه اجراءات وقوانين الهيئه  للرقابه على سوق راس المال 

فاصل ونواصل :: 

تابعونا  :hey:   :hey:  

 :f2:   :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------

